# Latest Wheel Deal



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Lucked on to a near mint S&W M-28 Highway Patrolman in 6" barrel. Owner through in nice line holster with it. N frame gun is
a lot heavier than K. Also has the Dull Blue finish. The Ivory grips some dude up north has would look very nice on this gun.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

here's one I just came across


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Dovans what is the letter prefix on serial no#.? That is nice looking pistol.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

"S" 1947 vintage supposedly


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

That should be close. S prefix Sept 1945-1948. Serials. 811120 thru 990184. Some sources give cut off at
S999999. Pic of little pre 30, 32 cal with scarce 2" barrel. Have on consignment going to keep myself.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I'd have to get it out and look again...but, thinking the Serial starts 94 something. confused on your statement.."Have on consignment going to keep myself." So you have it for sale, but not really?


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Yea, got 7 guns to sell for a family. Run of the mill single barrels(2) beat up mule ear double with broken stock
16g bolt action , Stevens 15, 22 and Win 61 and the S&W 32. It's a hard batch to break out far enough ahead
to skim one even, with out throwing cash in the pot.


----------

